# supplements



## DendroMan420 (Jul 6, 2010)

Should I dust fruitflies with calcium and multivitamins every feeding or every other? I have calcium without d3 and with d3, which one should I use for my frogs? Ive been dusting them with calcium + d3 and herpitive every other feeding, I just dont want to overdo it.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

When your supplements are six months old or older (from when you opened them) you are going to want to replace them as the vitamins react with the air and oxidize resulting in problems for the frogs. When you replace them I would suggest switching to Repashy Calcium Plus. 

Ed


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

You may get several different answers here, but as Ed suggested Repashy Calcium Plus is what I use. I feed my frogs 3-4 times a week dusting every time, and once a week with Superpig for my Leucs.

John


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

I think you want to be dusting calcium with vitamin D3, as the vitamin D is necessary for metabolization of the calcium.

That being said, I also recommend Repashy Calcium Plus


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

I use Repashy Calcium Plus pretty much all the time and everyone once in a while I use Repashy SuperVite. I'm sure you can search and questions about supplements/vitamins and find a ton of information though.


----------



## DendroMan420 (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for the info, I'm going to pick up some Repashy calcium plus and use it for my chameleons too. Ive heard a lot of good things on it after reading some forums and it will be a lot easier to use instead of buying 3 different supplements. Is there anything else I should use with the RCP or is that enough for every feeding. Ill consider pickin up a bag of supervite too and use that a few times a month.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Though many people use Calplus only, it would be a good idea to rotate supplements. I use Calplus most of the time, but rotate in other supplements about once a week...can't hurt.


----------



## Absolutbill (Aug 23, 2011)

fieldnstream said:


> Though many people use Calplus only, it would be a good idea to rotate supplements. I use Calplus most of the time, but rotate in other supplements about once a week...can't hurt.


Can I ask what other supplements you use and how often. Right now I am dusting with Repashy cal plus every feeding ( 2 month leucs) but I also have the super pig and super vite on order, and do you need a Vitamin A supplement, I know that a is fat soluble a you have to be careful not to over do it with vitamin A 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Absolutbill said:


> Can I ask what other supplements you use and how often. Right now I am dusting with Repashy cal plus every feeding ( 2 month leucs) but I also have the super pig and super vite on order, and do you need a Vitamin A supplement, I know that a is fat soluble a you have to be careful not to over do it with vitamin A


Other than calplus, I use reptolife and herpetivite. I'm about to have to buy new supps, think I'm gonna give dendrocare a try. I use Vit A a couple times a month for my adult anthonyi (they were poorly supplemented before I got them and were laying bad clutches, since I started using the A every clutch has been good). I also add MeD Calcium for Phyllobates froglets every time I dust.
EDIT: I forgot to mention that I use superpig as well...I just add it to the calplus (about 90% calplus and 10% superpig).


----------



## pnwpdf (Nov 9, 2010)

I've stuck with an alternating cycle of repashy super-vite and med-calcium. I feed every other day, and about once a week I go without a supplement. I can't say anything about the really-long term, since I've only had frogs on these supplements for (almost) a year, but so far they are all active and they all look good!


----------

